# I wanna start : Youtube Videos - What Software and Hardware Setup is Needed



## sushantsah (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there

I wanna start : Youtube Videos Channel - What Software and Hardware Setup at a pro level do i need
(YOUTUBE TUTORIALS HD VIDEOS OF PREMIUM QUALITY ONLY, NO HIGH SPEED ACTION/TV/MARRIAGE VIDEOS)

Please suggest a robuts setup if possible with a approx cost - 
New PC config, editing softwares, Video edit card, sound card, video camera if new to be bought (*i have old nikon 3100 that records decent HD videos), external mic, lights, reflector, tripod (* i have basic old tripod) anything else

I know premier / after effect (but feels they are not pro level), in many real time work, so please suggest a software.

regards
SK


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2016)

From real life experience, I can tell you that don't go for any kind of setup, first just start your channel with things you currently have, you have good DSLR with tripod, its more than enough. At max, you need to be good at video editing software, Adobe premier is industry standard and are used by pro though . I suggest go for something more popular so that its easier to find help for it if you ever need. 

If you happen to get your channel popular, then I am sure by that time you will have more than enough knowledge to decide your RIG or GEARS for this job .


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

What will be the content..
Much depends on it


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2016)

OP mentioned youtube tutorial....but what kind of tutorial...does it involve multiple person or a single guy
with D3100 you may just need a faster focussing lens . 
Lights depend on what tutorial you want to make..if its a dance/gym tutorial then maybe cheap studio lights will help
basic tripod will also work..not an issue.
external mic is definitely useful else the video will record the sound of lens focus motor too


----------



## sushantsah (Jan 3, 2016)

To make the requirement more clear:
The tutorials will be a person sitting / standing giving lectures on Humanity, Spirituality, Life Skills, Motivation.
Sometime it will be 2 person - question and answer interview session type
Sometime it can be 4-5 person - group discussion in table sitting.

- From Rickys nice comment, as he knows/i have also seen that 95% people just think or just make 3-4 videos and then quits, he has suggest well by doing with old stuff, but my position is something diff. i am already an art director, a bit of expense is no problem, as i have seem in many cases if you have decent gears, your motivation keeps going 

And i wanna give same pro quality and feel from day 1 : video 1

So ready to put a setup, maybe will also use it to edit some corporate / ngo documentary on its (as for now i hire studio avid setup in hourly basisi and gets work done by   the operators their), i provide cuts, mixing and other creative inputs.

So maybe dual purpose for yourtube and corporate small movies.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2016)

humm if the requirement is kind of what standup comedians are doing on stage then you will need those high power continuous lights. mounted on stands or on roof..at least 3 of them..top left right.
D3100 with 18-55 is ok...anyways you will be fixing it on a tripod and put it at f5.6 with manual focus. dont use autofocus..it will continuously focus in and out make video useless.
A good mic setup is needed..maybe a wireless set.

PC specs I have less idea


----------



## satinder (Jan 4, 2016)

You can get a good PC or laptop Atleast
 i3, 5th generation /i5

  8GB/16GB RAM, 
2GB-4GB Graphic Card, 
1 SSD of 256GB for OS+ softwares
 and additional storage of few TB HDD in Black type (for p / external HDD for laptop standup model), 

24 inch  LED Monitor

Budget can be 50K-1L depending on configuration and quality of various parts.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2016)

For video editing, Id recommend Sony Vegas..
you can whip up your own logo for your channel using Adobe Illustrator or Inkscape..
Lastly for video conversion, Id recommend Handbrake with required plugins


----------



## Upadhyay (Feb 19, 2016)

Content is the king, just make sure that the audio quality is good.


----------

